# Bike Festival Riva Marathon  Eindrücke



## Zaskar1998 (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

also ich bin den Marathon in Riva das letzte Mal  2001 mitgefahren 

Schreibt doch mal eure Eindrücke zum Marathon 2012 , Strecke , Ablauf ...

Wie gings Euch  ??

VG,

Paul


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Mai 2012)

Salve! Spann uns nicht auf die Folter;-) Schreib....

LG, GKR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gardaprinz (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,ich fahre jedes Jahr mit und mir gefällt die Strecke und das Festival immer wieder.
Die 105 km Strecke gehört zu den anspruchsvolleren Marathons und bietet eigentlich alles,was MTB ausmacht.Steile und auch gemäßigte Anstiege auf unterschiedlichen Untergründen,Rollerpassagen,einige Singletrails im mittleren Abschnitt,schnelle Abfahrten auf überwiegend Schotter und etwas Asphalt,aber auch einige technische Passagen.Dort gab es dieses Jahr wieder sehr viele Reifendefekte.Das Wetter war sehr gut mit ca. 23-15 Grad und trocken.Die Organisation ist sehr gut und durch die unterschiedlichen Startzeiten der versch. Startblöcke gibt es bei etws sportl. Fahrt keine Staus.Ich fuhr diese Jahr erstmal ein 29´Fully (Scalpel) und war dadurch bei den Abfahtrten deutlich entspannter.Die Strecke ist aber natürlich mit Hardtail und Fully gleichermaßen gut befahrbar.Ich kann Riva nur empfehlen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## pseikow (6. Mai 2012)

Hier unser Video zu dem Event. Wirklich ein klasse Rennen, wir freuen uns schon aufs nächste Mal!





Forum Video:

. Vimeo
. DailyMotion

Zum Video:
Das epische ultra geile Race aus Sicht von Carsten und Norman, Team BIG COCK RACING!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Mai 2012)

Salve!

Sehr cooles video

LG, GKR


----------



## dre (6. Mai 2012)

gardaprinz schrieb:


> Hi,ich fahre jedes Jahr mit und mir gefällt die Strecke und das Festival immer wieder.
> Die 105 km Strecke gehört zu den anspruchsvolleren Marathons und bietet eigentlich alles,was MTB ausmacht.Steile und auch gemäßigte Anstiege auf unterschiedlichen Untergründen,Rollerpassagen,einige Singletrails im mittleren Abschnitt,schnelle Abfahrten auf überwiegend Schotter und etwas Asphalt,aber auch einige technische Passagen.Dort gab es dieses Jahr wieder sehr viele Reifendefekte.Das Wetter war sehr gut mit ca. 23-15 Grad und trocken.Die Organisation ist sehr gut und durch die unterschiedlichen Startzeiten der versch. Startblöcke gibt es bei etws sportl. Fahrt keine Staus.........Ich kann Riva nur empfehlen...



Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen.

@pseikow
supergeiles Video....


----------



## stahlritzel (7. Mai 2012)

Etwas Asphalt....ich würde sagen das waren 50%Asphalt,und wenn mal ein cooler Singeltrail kam überall Hardtail Biker die runter schieben wie ja auch auf dem Video zusehen ist...oder bei steilen Uphills Biker die absteigen müssen und dann schön gemütlich in der Spur spazieren gehen...


----------



## dre (8. Mai 2012)

stahlritzel schrieb:


> ... überall Hardtail Biker die runter schieben...



... sorry, das würde ich nicht an den HT´s festmachen wollen. Mir waren auch einige Fullyfahrer bergauf wie bergab im Wege.

Ich finde aber, dass Riva immer ein schön buntes Fahrerfeld bietet. Was man da alles auf der Piste sieht ist schon toll. Dinge die als unfahrbar, total veraltet, top modern und einfach nur spaßig gelten. Und wenn man dann auch noch sieht, mit was für Schlurren wie gut und schnell gefahren werden kann, dann kann man gleich mal alles vergessen, was einem die Marktingfuzzies und einige Biketechnikprediger, auch besonders an den Festivalständen, so einreden wollen.
Bis auf die üblichen Staus, war das Ding doch ganz gelungen.


----------



## domingo2 (8. Mai 2012)

Gardasee ist einfach jedes Jahr wieder der Hammer...ich liebe dieses Rennen vor allen dingen auch weil sich dort anders wie bei den Mittelgebirgsrennen die Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Das hat mit Sicherheit aber auch gar nichts mit der Art des Fahrrades zu tun, sondern lediglich mit den persönlichen Fähigkeiten hinsichtlich Fahrtechnik und Fitnesszustand.
Wenn man Riva mit anderen Rennen vergleicht ist es einfach fahrtechnisch über dem Durchschnitt und das wird glaube ich im Vorfeld von vielen die noch nie am Gardasee gefahren sind unterschätzt...

Ich werde nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder da sein...und übernächstes...und über übernächstes...


----------



## dre (8. Mai 2012)

domingo2 schrieb:


> ...Ich werde nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder da sein...und übernächstes...und über übernächstes...



Dann sehen wir uns ja nächstes Jahr ...und übernächstes...und über übernächstes...


----------



## stahlritzel (8. Mai 2012)

...ich wollte das nicht am Hardtail festmachen ,denke auch das eher das fahr technische Können bei manchen einfach fehlt...Riva 2012 war spitze...  





dre schrieb:


> ... sorry, das würde ich nicht an den HT´s festmachen wollen. Mir waren auch einige Fullyfahrer bergauf wie bergab im Wege.
> 
> Ich finde aber, dass Riva immer ein schön buntes Fahrerfeld bietet. Was man da alles auf der Piste sieht ist schon toll. Dinge die als unfahrbar, total veraltet, top modern und einfach nur spaßig gelten. Und wenn man dann auch noch sieht, mit was für Schlurren wie gut und schnell gefahren werden kann, dann kann man gleich mal alles vergessen, was einem die Marktingfuzzies und einige Biketechnikprediger, auch besonders an den Festivalständen, so einreden wollen.
> Bis auf die üblichen Staus, war das Ding doch ganz gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peacher (10. Mai 2012)

stahlritzel schrieb:


> Etwas Asphalt....ich würde sagen das waren 50%Asphalt,und wenn mal ein cooler Singeltrail kam überall Hardtail Biker die runter schieben wie ja auch auf dem Video zusehen ist...oder bei steilen Uphills Biker die absteigen müssen und dann schön gemütlich in der Spur spazieren gehen...



Weiter vorne wird auch mit dem Hardtail bergab gefahren ;-)


----------



## ]:-> (13. Mai 2012)

peacher schrieb:


> Weiter vorne wird auch mit dem Hardtail bergab gefahren ;-)




...sogar mit dem Starr-Bike, dem sein Knochen hab ich bis zu mir rüber klappern gehört - wahnsinn!

Riva ist halt so, entweder im November anmelden (oder Top 50 fahren) und aus B starten - wenn man dann (bis auf den Olivenhain) an schiebenden vorbei muss, liegts an den eigenen Beinen. Wenn man später meldet steht man in C und muss sicher im Olivenhain warten, aber danach liegt schieben auch eher am eigenen Zustand. (das ist das was ich bei meinen Starts in A, B und C bisher erfahren habe).


----------

